# Single Session Remote Login

## own6volvos

I just made the switch from Windows XP to Linux on my server in hopes of being able to do the few things I do a tad more efficiently, and possibly make the computer run a bit faster.

With windows XP on the server I could remote desktop to it from any computer I was at. Local network or at a friends house. Now with Linux and KDE, my friend told me it doesn't work like that, and every time you log in it creates a new session and I can't see programs that were open like Xmule, and torrent stuff. 

Is there any way to allow me to log in remotely to the server, get a KDE desktop to show up on the computer I am loggin in from, and always be able to see the current session running to update file downloads and whatnot?

If it matters, the computer in question is a custom built machine. MSI K7T266 Pro V.2, AMD 1800+, 756 megs of DDR, 60 GB HD.

----------

## Paulten

KDE Desktop Sharing allows you to invite somebody at a remote location to watch and possibly control your desktop. 

start "krfb" and read the help pages. I think this is what you are looking for, thou I never tested it myself. 

Good luck

----------

## own6volvos

Was this an easy to setup program? How difficult might you say this is?

----------

## nobspangle

xf4vnc is a vnc server that allows you to export display 0 (the one on the screen) it's available through portage, I'm not sure how much setting up is required, or if it will work with xorg as well as xfree.

The realvnc method is to run the vncserver as display 1 then connect to it locally from your desktop.

The best option is to give up your gui, use cli programs and do all your remote access through ssh

----------

## Paulten

I'm pretty sure kde desktop sharing connects you to :0. 

And yes, if you start the program you will see how easy it is  :Smile: 

Good luck.

----------

## asiobob

Another way of doing it regardless of kde or not is to use the VNC X extensin to see you 0 :Smile:  ie. current session.

1. Install realvnc or tightvnc. I chose realvnc, from www.realvnc.com as their v4 is much improved and not in portage..well not for x86

2. Copy over vnc.so I believe to your X server libs directory at usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions

3. Edit you X11 file, for an example, /etc/X11/XF86Config and in the modules section add

```
Load "vnc"
```

in the screen section add something like

```
Section "Screen"

        ...

        Option "passwordFile" "/root/.vnc/passwd"

EndSection
```

Get into a root console, and run vncpassword which will create a password to access your vnc servers. Restart X and you should be set, connect from your host:5900

----------

## aerotux

it seems there is a realvnc 4.0 ebuild now in portage.

I tried it and compiles ok, but vnc.so is not getting copied to the extensions dir (maybe a bad call to vncinstall?). I've just modified the ebuild to "hard" copy it, I hope it works.

 *Quote:*   

> I chose realvnc, from www.realvnc.com as their v4 is much improved and not in portage..well not for x86 

 

Do you believe this new version is better than the tight encoding? Becouse tight is much better than the standard encoding when it comes to poor bandwidth... But I've not tried this new 4.0 version yet.

UPDATE: I could move the vnc.so while the ebuild was being compiled and everything worked fine.  I've also added [ Option "usevnc" "on" ] on the screen section (besides the passwordFile option).

----------

## radonsg

 *ASIO_BOB wrote:*   

> Another way of doing it regardless of kde or not is to use the VNC X extensin to see you 0 ie. current session.
> 
> 1. Install realvnc or tightvnc. I chose realvnc, from www.realvnc.com as their v4 is much improved and not in portage..well not for x86
> 
> 2. Copy over vnc.so I believe to your X server libs directory at usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions
> ...

 

I'm using tightvnc from the portage. I couldn't find the file vnc.so tp copy across. Any idea?

----------

## aerotux

I'm not sure if the tightvnc project has a vnc.so... You could try to find a binary distribution of the package to confirm it.

Yesterday I installed the realvnc ebuild again and forgot about the library, but what I did was to extract the binary ditro from realvnc.com site and copied over the extensions dir. It worked fine.

----------

## rickvernam

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Another way of doing it regardless of kde or not is to use the VNC X extensin to see you 0 ie. current session. 
> 
> 1. Install realvnc or tightvnc. I chose realvnc, from www.realvnc.com as their v4 is much improved and not in portage..well not for x86 
> ...

 

Going to try this now, but how do I change the port it listens on in this setup?

I assume something along the lines of an Option in the X11 config file...

----------

## rickvernam

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Going to try this now, but how do I change the port it listens on in this setup? 
> 
> I assume something along the lines of an Option in the X11 config file...
> ...

 

indeed there is

```

Option "rfbport" "port number"

```

so I have it listening on port 5901...

Option "rfbport" "5901"

----------

